# BIP BIP EFFRAYANT D'UNE UNITE CENTRALE G4



## virginie (29 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous,
depuis quelques temps, mon G4 (système OS9) plante au démarrage. soit une page grise s'affiche et puis plus rien , soit un petit dossier clignote avec un point d'interrogation. Le tout accompagné d'un bip bip venant de l'unité centrale. Le seul moyen de le faire repartir est d'appuyer sur ctrl+alt+P+R et là ça repart pour quelques heures ou quelques jours. 
J'ai déjà réinstallé 2 fois le système mais peut être pas comme il faut.
On m'a dit que les bip bip pouvaient être liés à des cartes mémoires mal enclanchées ou à un problème de catre mère. J'ai vérifié les cartes mémoires, elles étaient apparement correctement mises. Quant à la carte mère, je ne sais pas comment ça se teste et si ça peut se reseter.
C'est vraiment flippant, je ne sais jamais quand ca va démarrer ou pas.
Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème et pourrait m'aider rapidement???
merci bien


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Novembre 2003)

Essaie de redémarrer sur le CD Apple Hardware Test (fourni avec ton ordi s'il n'est pas trop vieux).


----------



## Dan le breton (9 Janvier 2004)

salut
idem bleme chez un ami c'etait son lecteur zip qui foutait le b..... comme il ne s'en sert plus on l'a debranché depuis tout est OKAY!!!
si assez vieux teste ta pile sur la carte mere elle est peut etre tres basse ??
as tu releve des erreurs de date au redemarrage ou des prefs d'ecran qui disparraissent tous cela = pile à changer
kenavo


----------



## jfh (10 Janvier 2004)

j'ai déjà eu des bip au démarrage
d'aileur encore ya  dix miinute en allumant
ca arrive parfois sur mon G4 j'avais écrit un message mais nous n'avions rien trouvé a l'époque
parfois un bip puis ca démarre, parfois deux mais si il y en a trois a chaque fois j'ai le dossier avec le point d'interrogation redémarage obligatoire.
j'ai tout fait ou a peu près rien.
tout ce que je sais c'est que parfois ca le fait parfois non.
mais souvent si en allumant je laisse mon doigt sur le bouton de démarrage une seconde disons ca arrive presque jamais
mais quand a savoir si c'est le même cas que toi c'est pas évident a dire ca peu être tellement de chose différente.

mais perso j'ai trouvé aucune solution pour le moment mais tant que ca marche.






 jfh


----------



## FANREM (11 Janvier 2004)

> Bonjour à tous,
> une page grise s'affiche et puis plus rien , soit un petit dossier clignote avec un point d'interrogation.merci bien


C'est un probleme systeme ta machine ne le reconnait plus au demarrage
Pour avoir confirmation, demarre a partir du Cd d'installation et la 2 alternatives
Ou cela fonctionne parfaitement
Ou le probleme persiste
Dans le cas 1, sauvegardes tes donnees, initialise completement ton disque, et reinstalles un systeme neuf
Dans le cas 2 il y a un probleme materiel, commence par tout debrancher et si tu as rajoute des periphs ou memoire, vire les 
. Ensuite, reinstalles les un par un apres avoir verifie quelque temps que celui ci ne cause pas de souci particulier.


----------



## Olive94 (11 Janvier 2004)

La seule fois ou j'ai eu ca sur mon sawtooth c'etait lors de l'installation d'une barette de ram non compatible le mac bippait lors de la mise sous tension, et ne voulait donc pas demarrer


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2004)

> Bonjour à tous,
> depuis quelques temps, mon G4 (système OS9) plante au démarrage. soit une page grise s'affiche et puis plus rien , soit un petit dossier clignote avec un point d'interrogation. Le tout accompagné d'un bip bip venant de l'unité centrale. Le seul moyen de le faire repartir est d'appuyer sur ctrl+alt+P+R et là ça repart pour quelques heures ou quelques jours.
> J'ai déjà réinstallé 2 fois le système mais peut être pas comme il faut.
> On m'a dit que les bip bip pouvaient être liés à des cartes mémoires mal enclanchées ou à un problème de catre mère. J'ai vérifié les cartes mémoires, elles étaient apparement correctement mises. Quant à la carte mère, je ne sais pas comment ça se teste et si ça peut se reseter.
> ...



les bip vienne du haut parleur ou d'un disque dur ?


----------

